# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Problem me Steam

## Gzim_Cool

Pershendetje!

Une e kam ble nje kompjuter te ri dhe kam hyr normal ne steam me kompjuterin te vjete. Por tani kur e kam ble kompjuterin te ri dhe e instalova programin Steam po ma lyp nje "Activation code" per me siguri qe je ti, cili eshte duke perdoruar ate account. Aj kodi vjen ne email, por une e kam email kontaktues e steamit nje email qe spo funksionon, nuk po mundem te hyr brenda emailit sepse, ma kan bo "hack".

Si mund te marre kete kodin ndryshe

Ju falimderoj per mirekuptim!

----------


## Xinxerfilli

Tek kompjuteri i vjeter ku mund te hysh ne steam, pasi ta kesh hapur steam, kliko me te djathten tek ikona e steam qe ndodhet ne system tray (poshte djathtas) dhe shko zgjidh settings.

Tek dritarja qe do dale zgjidh change contact email address (e treta ne liste) fut password te llogarise dhe me pas emailin e ri dy here.

Prej aty jepi next dhe ndiq procesin per konfirmimin e emailit te ri.

P.S. C'fare lojrash luan ne steam?

----------


## Gzim_Cool

> Tek kompjuteri i vjeter ku mund te hysh ne steam, pasi ta kesh hapur steam, kliko me te djathten tek ikona e steam qe ndodhet ne system tray (poshte djathtas) dhe shko zgjidh settings.
> 
> Tek dritarja qe do dale zgjidh change contact email address (e treta ne liste) fut password te llogarise dhe me pas emailin e ri dy here.
> 
> Prej aty jepi next dhe ndiq procesin per konfirmimin e emailit te ri.
> 
> P.S. C'fare lojrash luan ne steam?


Por problemi eshte qe e kam bo upgrade Per kompjuter, dmth e kam ble te pjeset e reja edhe ma nuk jan ate kompjuter, edhe + e kam sistem operativ Windows 7 tani.  Une vetem kam nevoj per nje kode te ri asgje tjeter. 

P.S. Luaj Company of Heroes dhe Command and Conquer: Tiberium Wars

----------


## Xinxerfilli

Atehere kontaktio me supportin e steam ketu: https://support.steampowered.com/newticket.php

Shpejgo cfare ka ndodhur dhe besoj do te ndihmojne ne zgjidhjen e ketij problemi.

Besoj do te konfirmojne te dhenat e pageses se lojrave.

----------


## Gzim_Cool

> Atehere kontaktio me supportin e steam ketu: https://support.steampowered.com/newticket.php
> 
> Shpejgo cfare ka ndodhur dhe besoj do te ndihmojne ne zgjidhjen e ketij problemi.
> 
> Besoj do te konfirmojne te dhenat e pageses se lojrave.


Falimderit per pergjigje!

----------


## Harakiri

Xinxerfilli ti luan Dota 2 e nqs po cfare niveli je? Jemi 6 shoke qe luajme po s'gjendemi ndonjehere me shume se 3 keshtu qe po kerkojme ndonje tjeter te luajme ndonjehere se na cmenden Ruset.

----------


## Xinxerfilli

Vetem Team Fortress Classic ose Counter Strike luaj rralle ndonjehere. Me shume per nostalgji se kam nga 13 vjet qe i luaj!

----------

